# Ground anchors for garage



## Paul_L (9 Apr 2011)

In light on new bike coming today i checked my contents insurance policy to see where i stand with keeping my bikes in the garage. They are only insured if they are fixed to an immovable object within outbuildings and garages. So i'm looking to install a ground anchor.

Can anyone suggest anything they've used.

I was looking at this from B&Q.

Looks to be big enough to thread a heavy duty chain through it to wrap through my bikes.

In people's experience would this be sufficient to be classed as an immovable object. Our garage door is just a standard door and i imagine for those in the know it would be a doddle to break into, so i'm a bit concerned.


----------



## Paul_L (9 Apr 2011)

ps, i've thought about ground locks for the garage door, and whilst these would be a better prevention to stop anyone getting inside the garage to start with, but as we've got washing machines, tumble driers etc. in the garage, these would be very impractical for the mrs to have to sort out when she's in and out of there several times a day.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2011)

I don't know about that. When I needed something similiar, I went to a local Blacksmith and had him make a U shaped solid tube with some anchor points on the end that would take bolts, all fairly heavy duty. I then bolted it to the wall with some big expansion bolts, cut a slot in the back of the shed and moved it into place. I could then use a U lock to lock the bikes.


----------



## Banjo (9 Apr 2011)

Paul_L said:


> In light on new bike coming today i checked my contents insurance policy to see where i stand with keeping my bikes in the garage. They are only insured if they are fixed to an immovable object within outbuildings and garages. So i'm looking to install a ground anchor.
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything they've used.
> 
> ...




I used rawl bolts into the concrete floor with washers they bolt the chain directly to the floor.Get some scrap heavy duty chain from a scrap yard . 

A thief could undo the 3 bolts but my next plan is to use a shovel full of concrete over the top so they would have to chisel that away first. You can get antithief bolts where the heads are cut on an angle so you can tighten them but the spanner just slips if you try to undo them. They are used to bolt boilers on walls in high crime areas where building sites are often raided. 

PS I allreasdy had all the bolts chain etc lying around, if not for £16 the anchor in your link looks good value to me.


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2011)

Try a motorcycle shop, that's where I got my ground anchor from.


----------



## Rebel Ian (9 Apr 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Try a motorcycle shop, that's where I got my ground anchor from.




Yep, me too. My motorbike is chained to a ground anchor but the chain is just as important. No point in having it secured to the floor if the thing it's secured with can be easily removed. Almax chains are what a lot of motorcyclists use.


----------



## Night Train (9 Apr 2011)

Motorbike shops are best for proper ground anchors. The countersunk allen key bolts are protected by a ball bearing that is driven into the hex recess to make then secure. The best ones that are similar to the B&Q one is a piece of bent steel welded to a piece of flat steel so removal of one bolt wouldn't free the chain from the anchor.






When I build my 'shed' for my Harley Davidson I laid a concrete floor 6" thick. In it I set a D shackle that I found in a car boot. The shackle is rated at 25 tons and is 2" thick steel in a U that is 8" across. The pin of the shakle was put through the reinforcement mesh in the concrete so there is no way that is coming out nor being cut through easily.





My dad now uses the shed as a mini workshop and he gave up trying to get the shackle out the ground and no wjust works around it.

I also have two of these, from B&Q, set in the driveway for my trailers.




They do smaller ones for dogs and campsites that could be carried for touring. You'd then want two so the bike and anchor isn't unscrewed from the ground as unit


----------



## deckertim (10 Apr 2011)

I have one of these. You get some ball bearings to put in the Allen screws once tightened. Price is good now at Argos
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...500002701&langId=-1&searchTerms=GROUND+ANCHOR


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Apr 2011)

1. If you are going to walk in the area without shoes, and value your toes, get one that does not stand proud:






2. If you aren't going to do so then get one that is more secure, but gets in the way of toes...


----------



## Davidc (10 Apr 2011)

To meet similar requirements I have Sold Secure Gold ground anchors. Google them - they're cheaper online than in motorcycle shops. Mine came from a company called Oxford I think. They're fixed to the garage floor. The bikes and my long ladder are locked to them.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Apr 2011)

I tend to be a bit fatalistic about theft. If they want it, they are going to get it, but it's probably a good idea to keep it hidden. After that, I get insurance and get the cheapest locks/ground anchors that satisfy the dodgy weaving and diving eels that man the insurance industry and take a very careful read of the policy small print. They are utter swine.

...and breathe....


----------



## PK99 (10 Apr 2011)

Paul_L said:


> In light on new bike coming today i checked my contents insurance policy to see where i stand with keeping my bikes in the garage. They are only insured if they are fixed to an immovable object within outbuildings and garages. So i'm looking to install a ground anchor.
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything they've used.
> 
> ...



You want something stronger than that. i use: http://www.hardie-secure.com/acatalog/Ground_Anchors.html

with a feckin big chain and gold secure lock


----------



## Xiorell (12 Apr 2011)

Night Train said:


> When I build my 'shed' for my Harley Davidson I laid a concrete floor 6" thick. In it I set a D shackle that I found in a car boot. The shackle is rated at 25 tons and is 2" thick steel in a U that is 8" across. The pin of the shakle was put through the reinforcement mesh in the concrete so there is no way that is coming out nor being cut through easily.




I like your style


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2011)

Xiorell said:


> I like your style




I don't.


http://media.dyson.com/images_resize_sites/inside_dyson/assets/UK/main/IsambardKingdomBrunel_01.jpg


----------



## fungus (12 Apr 2011)

A friend of mine who is a keen cyclist & motorcyclist manufactures these: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.torc-anchors.com/&h=fb0dd
Very nice people & very good products


----------



## byegad (12 Apr 2011)

I have a similar ABUS ground anchor. With big rawlbolts into the concrete and ball bearings hammered into the Allen bolts they use I feel the week link is the lock. A serious ABUS lock means that I'm now pretty relaxed about my trike's security.


----------



## Paul_L (12 Apr 2011)

cheers for all the replies. I've got one of the ground anchors fitted, and they has the ball bearings to hammer into the hex head.

I now need to fit it and source a chain.

Until such time, new bike is staying in the hall.

Hardest bit of the job will be clearing a suitable space in the garage to fit it!


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2011)

I would recommend beefing up the door security if it's an up and over as well.

The main issue is the lock, as it uses a very simple key. Try getting an additional hasp lock, or a shoot bolt.

I've got a big ground anchor that the best bike is bolted to, then two other bikes are chained and d-locked via the main anchor.

Bikes on the wall are secured with a cable system (i.e. lower value bikes/ones that can be replaced).

I blew a drill up fitting the main anchor - needed to go down over 6" into solid concrete, took ages. I then realised the builders had made a very good 'floor' in the garage.


----------



## Davidc (14 Apr 2011)

An alarm is a good idea as well, especially if you only have standard garage door locks. It may not sop the pros but it helps send the more casual thieves on their way.


----------



## Cubist (14 Apr 2011)

Hire a decent drill to fit into garage floors. I burnt my domestic one out drilling this one into my concrete. 

Garage door bolts are also a good idea, I fitted a couple of these: http://www.directloc...ral-p-2433.html


----------



## Night Train (14 Apr 2011)

This is the chain I have.


----------

